# Does FA have an Developer API



## tht7 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi I'm a mobile developer (for both android and ios) and to show my support to the site and the community I thought I could make an app for FA


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 16, 2017)

At the current time FA does not have any form of API to connect to.
Also given FA hosts mature and adult content, it would render the app inadmissible to almost all app stores, unless the app was locked to general only content.


----------



## tht7 (Feb 16, 2017)

that's a shame cause even if locked only to general FA is AWEOMSE and I would pay for that app (or just make it if FA had an API)


----------



## katalistik (Feb 16, 2017)

tht7 said:


> Hi I'm a mobile developer (for both android and ios) and to show my support to the site and the community I thought I could make an app for FA



That sounds so nice.I am not a developer nor the skilled guy but we would really need an app.I mean,most of us(me included)use phones all the day and using Goolge Chrome is so annoying and slow.

I totally sustain you.Like,having pop-ups and notifications whenever someone replied/liked/quotes you etc.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 16, 2017)

It would be great. Sometimes my browser messes up the comments I want to post, and I don't wanna change it...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 16, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Also given FA hosts mature and adult content, _it would render the app inadmissible to almost all app stores_, unless the app was locked to general only content.


Wait. isn't there a Pornhub app for both Android AND Apple????
i've never thought to look for (or use) it but a quick Google search suggests that there is.

As if it mattered in the first place, seeing as how FA won't be getting an app anyway, it would understandably need to be rated 18+. Even if a developer made two versions of said app, one for general and one for 18+, there's far too many dipshits, trolls and noobs posting adult art as "general" already. i could see that being a problem.


----------



## tht7 (Feb 16, 2017)

We could have a community flagging system - so if a post gets too many NSFW flags it will be moved outside "general" 
But yeah an FA app (or API) is (probably) far into the future so I guess this topic is null


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 16, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Wait. isn't there a Pornhub app for both Android AND Apple????
> i've never thought to look for (or use) it but a quick Google search suggests that there is.
> 
> As if it mattered in the first place, seeing as how FA won't be getting an app anyway, it would understandably need to be rated 18+. Even if a developer made two versions of said app, one for general and one for 18+, there's far too many dipshits, trolls and noobs posting adult art as "general" already. i could see that being a problem.



Yes for Android and No for Apple.


Although strictly speaking, You _can _ submit an app that contains adult content, such as FA, to Apple's app store under a small section of their acceptable guidelines, (See Developer Guidelines Section 1.2 "Objectionable Content"). It would require a website based "Switch" that the user has to manually change to enable the content.

This is much like the "Allow NSFW in app" on picarto's website.




tht7 said:


> We could have a community flagging system - so if a post gets too many NSFW flags it will be moved outside "general"
> But yeah an FA app (or API) is (probably) far into the future so I guess this topic is null



Since there is a "rewrite" currently going on with FA, it could possibly be in the works, but I can't say anything for sure, haven't heard any updates in over 2 years.


----------



## tht7 (Feb 16, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> haven't heard any updates in over 2 years.


2 years!??! 


jayhusky said:


> it could possibly be in the works,


can we add an API for the wishlist?


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 16, 2017)

tht7 said:


> 2 years!??!
> 
> can we add an API for the wishlist?


Yeah, this journal, was the last time the rewrite was mentioned.

I don't see why it couldn't be added, but i'm not any part of the staff, just a regular user, so thats up to Dragoneer and the coders.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 20, 2017)

We do not have an API yet, but it's something we do want to work towards. We have some other things which takes priority, but it's on the list of things we want to offer.


----------



## lostfoxeh (Sep 30, 2017)

I have interest in this as well. Not just mobile but also other platforms. Integration app that allows artist to post work to multiple sites in a single step. Also user app that allows monitoring watches, comments and direct messages from multiple furry web art sites.


----------

